# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Updating profile and profile picture

## Incredible HLK

Hello,

This may seem like a pretty minor thing, and apologies if the fix is posted somewhere and I missed it, but I'm running into an error message when I try to update my profile or profile picture. 

It says :




> Incredible HLK, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


Is this because my account is still new? I have clicked in the activation email and posted several posts that appear to be approved already.

If I just need to wait or keep posting, that's totally fine, I can wait! 

Otherwise, any ideas to fix it? Thanks!

----------


## Incredible HLK

Never mind, fixed now!

----------


## ChickPea

Hi Incredible HLK and belated welcome to the forum.  :Smile: 

Just FYI (and for anyone else reading this), your profile is locked until you have five comments approved. We had a huge problem with spammers creating fake profiles where they posted links to dodgy sites, so we had to restrict the profiles until you've shown yourself not to be a bot! After five comments are approved, the server runs an update script once an hour, and that'll unlock your profile so that you can add text, upload a pic etc.

There are so many spammers and people trying to exploit our bandwidth to post their garbage, that we had no choice but to put this policy in place. It's a minor inconvenience that will only restrict you for a short time, and - as you note - you're already above the five comment threshold, so you've no restrictions on anything now.  :Smile:

----------


## JhekieJ

> Hi Incredible HLK and belated welcome to the forum. 
> 
> Just FYI (and for anyone else reading this), your profile is locked until you have five comments approved. We had a huge problem with spammers creating fake profiles where they posted links to dodgy sites, so we had to restrict the profiles until you've shown yourself not to be a bot! After five comments are approved, the server runs an update script once an hour, and that'll unlock your profile so that you can add text, upload a pic etc.
> 
> There are so many spammers and people trying to exploit our bandwidth to post their garbage, that we had no choice but to put this policy in place. It's a minor inconvenience that will only restrict you for a short time, and - as you note - you're already above the five comment threshold, so you've no restrictions on anything now.


I was wondering about this too. I feel bad that I've lost the time that I have been here before, seems I missed out on a lot of stuff.  :Frown: 
Going to try and catch up as much as I could now and find the threads I been subscribed to.
Thank you for the information!

----------


## RenflowerGrapx

I didn't get yet how to update my profile picture I've been surfing in my profile page, but I really suck with forums. lol

----------


## Redrobes

Top right "Settings" then "My Settings" -> "Edit Profile Picture" should be the place.

----------


## RenflowerGrapx

> top right "settings" then "my settings" -> "edit profile picture" should be the place.


t h a n k   y o u

----------


## Redrobes

Yeah - I have always thought that the profile pic being under 'settings' when you have a perfectly good 'my profile' area is bonkers too.

----------


## AdventurePages

Makes sense takes a few bad eggs to ruin the whole lot. So now just the waiting game.

----------

